# 4th Generation Warfare



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm reading John Poole's book "Tequila Junction", about 4GW. It calls attention to threats being ignored as we stay focused on Iraq and Afganistan and Islamic jihadists...we are not watching our "Six" in Central and South America.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 16, 2008)

What about Africa?  That could become a hot bed in no time.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 17, 2008)

Absolutely. It already is. 

This particular book however focuses on Western Hemisphere threats, Central and South America, Mexico, and the interesting alliances springing up between drug cartels, Communist insurgencies and the People's Republic of China...not to mention ties with radical Islam such as Venezuela's close association with Iran and the influx of Hezbollah-al Qaeda fundraising in South America.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am all about running around in south America!


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think I'd care to do that Central American triple-canopy jungle again, but killing chicoms and other assorted commies in S.A. has definate visceral appeal...as does R&R in Rio.


----------



## peregrino_nica (Nov 20, 2008)

7point62 said:


> I don't think I'd care to do that Central American triple-canopy jungle again, but killing chicoms and other assorted commies in S.A. has definate visceral appeal...as does R&R in Rio.



Central American triple canopy rocks!!

But seriously, the Jimmy Carter style willful absence of American leadership in CA and SA is leaving it wide open to more enemies than I can count. Russians, Iranians, Chinese, Venezuelans, Cubans, Cartels and others you mentioned are having a field day.  Net result is my phone bills are going up and I'm hoping the whole place blows again so I can get out of my stinkin office cube.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 20, 2008)

peregrino_nica said:


> Central American triple canopy rocks!!
> 
> But seriously, the Jimmy Carter style willful absence of American leadership in CA and SA is leaving it wide open to more enemies than I can count. Russians, Iranians, Chinese, Venezuelans, Cubans, Cartels and others you mentioned are having a field day.  Net result is my phone bills are going up and I'm hoping the whole place blows again so I can get out of my stinkin office cube.




I'd go with you in a cocaine heartbeat.


----------

